
Apply HN: WebArcs – bringing back surfing the web - FraserGreenlee
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webarcs.com<p>Get all the sites you love in one feed and discover related content from new sites you will love.<p>Changes the focus of most news apps from giving you only their own curated feed to a 
feed of all your favourite feeds and then suggesting related content with each post.<p>Currently only on web but mobile app version coming soon.
======
fiatjaf
When I read about the idea I like it a lot, but when I look at the actual
thing I realize it's not for me, it seems like a lot of spam content I would
skip, even if coming from my own choices (I often skip many entries in my feed
reader).

~~~
FraserGreenlee
Odly enough I have the same problem with feed readers I've tried. Even with
sites I really like such as Reddit and Hacker News, that's why when you
subscribe to a site if it puts out frequent updates (or you choose too) it's
posts will show up in a scroll bar in your feed and so won't fill it up.

Here's a pic of it:

[https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipM4soLMzPTwgDHqbUWD-7in...](https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipM4soLMzPTwgDHqbUWD-7in1OySwDxcEoX1Z659vu15RAMN77X-ieb2r8gR-
LBcgw/photo/AF1QipNXcj3b0ud0hd1SQdHldCjapwC-
ySOCJyA90-yu?key=TDRrcUZjMG1idG1DX3hXQ1UtNV91dGNGUFAxS21n)

------
pjlegato
How does this differ from Reddit?

How does this differ from an RSS reader?

~~~
FraserGreenlee
So it differs from Reddit as Reddit's feed is based made of subreddits that
share links creating a unique feed of content while WebArcs's feed is feed of
the other feeds of sites you subscribe to.

It differs from an RSS reader in the way we show the content. Most readers
such as feedly try to restrict the functionality of the product so people will
pay for it and only offer you an easier way to view the sites you already like
and so already have a way of accessing.

On WebArcs we try to enable discovery of new feeds you would not view
otherwise. This is the hardest thing to get across, I only keep up with hacker
news, Reddit, TheMacro, recode and a lot more because I have WebArcs.

It's when you find a new site you wouldn't of kept up with before on WebArcs
that you start getting the real value.

tl;dr It's about enableing you to discover new sites you couldn't keep up with
otherwise.

Thanks for your question by the way =D

